# Leverguns: Like/dislike



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

You'll shoot your eye out Kid! 

I like hearing other opinions, will admit that I am definitely Savage oriented , calibers and Rifles. But that is my thing, To each his own. Les


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

My dad had a scope put on my grandad's 32 after he passed and before it was handed down to me......I'm sure my grandad rolled over in his grave when it happened

It is a side mount and was installed at Williams Gunsight

Just another option......if you truely want a scope


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Rupestris:
You reminded me of my wife's lever gun, a Marlin 39a. It was her fathers until he passed away. Great tree rat gun!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Rup,

I have a Marlin Mod. 336 in a .35 Rem caliber...it's my favorite gun in my personal arsenal!!! I have put ALOT of venison in the freezer; the last being just over a week ago! I love the short, tight, "brush guns"! For me, it handles well, is accurate, and has proven to be quite deadly!!!

-J


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

TT, I'll be adding a Williams peep sight to the older top-eject model after Christmas. Being left handed, the side mount scope is on the wrong side for me .

CMR, glad to see someone else enjoys .22 lever guns. A friend of mine has an older rifle in .22WMR. I can't remember but I think its a Winchester. Its a beautiful little piece with the deepest bluing I've seen on that style rifle. I've been trying to get'm to sell it to me for years but he's not budging.
Eh', I guess I'll have to get the 39a.

Others on the wish list are:
Marlin 1894 in .357
Winchester 94 Trapper in .30-30 (w/16" bbl) (Is to possible to have too many leverguns? in .30-30?)
and the lottery gun - A Wild West Guns stainless & synthetic take-down in .460 S&W. :tdo12:


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

tommytubular said:


> Now for what I don't like about them both......or any hammer gun for that matter.
> 
> Once a shell is levered into the chamber........the gun is ready to fire and requires you to mechanically lower the firing device (hammer) and make the gun safe. With cold fingers and/or gloves on.......it is an accident waiting to happen......I know first hand because I had to old 32 go off once when I was 14 my first year of deer hunting and have seen it happen a couple other times too.


My Marlin has a cross bolt safety that blocks the hammer. You can pull the trigger and the hammer will drop dead. I do not rely on this but I do put it on safe anytime I need to thumb the hammer down, good insurance against a thumb slip.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a Mod. 94 30/30, it was my first centerfire rifle, a present from my Dad on my 14th birthday. Took my first several deer with that rifle and I still take it with me when I'm tracking a deer or walking through a thick swamp. Nobody's collection is complete without a classic levergun. Now if I could just find a pristine Savage 99 in .250 Savage I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I hunt with Savage model 99, .308 I love the gun it has never let me down. I have taken 8 bucks with it and will carry it till I cant carry it no more! and it looks cool...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Have a Savage 300 and Winchester 30/30, love them both.


----------



## bucks-n-trout (Nov 24, 2004)

Have never owned one but There are two lever guns that I will own eventually. The Marlin 39A and the Marlin Guide gun in .450 Marlin. I think the 39A is one of the finest .22 's ever made. And the .450 , well it seems like it would be a lot of fun to have a short rifle that will dispatch any animal in North America. What a bear gun this would be !

RB


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

OK, whos ready to post some pics 










The 94 on the bottom is an AE model from the late '90s. Its the one my wife claimed as her own.
The one on top is a top-eject made in 1980. I bought it from a friend who picked it up at a pawn shop years ago. It has surface rust on both sides of the reciever but internally its new. I picked it up as a "truck gun". The wood on the older one is much nicer than the new furniture. I'll admit, I might have paid too much for this one but I offered him cash for it sight unseen when he told me it was a 16" barrel. Turned out it was a standard 20" model and I didn't have the heart to back out of the deal. Its probably only worth $150 but sometimes friends are worth that much. 

Lets see 'em!


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Rupestris said:


> Oh, and I want a Red Rider Carbine Action Range Model air rifle with the compas in the stock and this thing which tells time.....


Aaahhhh, you'll put your eye out with it!  

I love my Marlin in 357. Shoots the same ammo as my Dan Wesson, which I used to reload a ton of. Don't reload now, just not enough time to burn up the ammo.

Using some of the newer hunting ammo with 170-180 grain bullets, it's a fine hunting round for up to deer at the distances I'd possibly see a deer (that is _if_ I see a deer). The extra barrel length really helps give heavier bullets some oomph. It's a nice short, flat, light rifle that throws up to the shoulder really nice, doesn't kick at all. Carries easy in your hand and the flat top lends itself to scopes or easy mounting of peep sights. No, it's not a tack driver and I wouldn't attempt a far off shot with this caliber, but for what I use it for, it works great.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I recently bought an older Marlin 336 in .30-30 that I mounted a Williams peep sight on. I haven't gotten a deer with it yet although I did take it to Kansas this year as my backup rifle. I would really like to shoot a nice buck with it as it would be fun to shoot a deer with a nostalgic rifle set up as such. I ended up getting the 336 because it has a pistol grip stock that I prefer over the straight stocks found on 94's.

Chris


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

It's not a deer rifle, but my Marlin 1894M is a lot of fun to shoot! It has the original iron sights, and I'm good for minute of metal-gong accuracy...but it's a great stress reliever. The .22 mag would be good for critters up to coyote-size, but I've never tried. It makes a good mate for my Ruger Single Six in .22 mag.....Scott


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

I vote for my Savage 99 for all the reason previously mentioned. The only draw back is I wish had a scope mounted on her. Dont really want devalue the rifle by doing that. 

Sold my Marlin in .44 mag. this fall, their big with the cowboy action folks. I understand there kits available to trick out the lever for smoother, faster shooting.


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

I owned a couple of winchester 30-30's years ago but both were sold off for whatever reasons. I always like lever actions so when I started looking for another deer rifle it was my first choice.

I bought a marlin 44 mag first because all of the deer I have ever shot were within 30 or 40 yards and figured why do I need a long range gun? It's short and lightweight and easy to handle but it's not a good brush gun as I found out but it is fun to shoot and very accurate.
A friend of mine mentioned the benefits of buying a 444 marlin a few years later and I checked them out and well....I just couldn't say no. I bought a guide model and dropped on a 3-9 power scope and really love this gun. Just as short as the 44 mag but a little heavier. Dead on at 100 yards. I wear the combo mitten/gloves so the lever is not a problem. Quick to reload and I'm looking forward to trying out them new hornaday bullets next year. I'll always use a lever gun for deer season....matter of fact....It's the rifle I've used for most hunting trips.


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the model 94 30-30 because it is old school. Many, many years ago my grandfather used to hunt with this rifle on state land way up in the upper peninsula. This was before the bridge was constructed. He did not have a scope, scent free clothes, GPS, ATV's, two way radios etc; But, he blasted some nice bucks with that 94. Now I have it. I shot one deer with it since his passing. When I approached the down deer I looked into the sky and said hello to him. I know for a fact that he was looking down from heaven at his grandson and that buck. 

JAS


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a Marlin 336 c In .35 Rem. Very nice little gun. Little more oomph on the business end than a 30-30. Kills deer like hot lightning with my 200 grain core-lokt handload, heck even kills em with a lightly loaded speer 180 which i used to harvest my first and only buck so far, an 8 pointer, back when i was 14....


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I have always like the Marlins in .444 or .45/70. I used to have a nice .444. I sure wish I wouldn't have sold it. 

Try this:
http://shootersforum.com/forumdisplay.htm?f=54&page=1&sort=lastpost&order=&pp=25&daysprune=30 

Dan


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Northbound said:


> The only draw back is I wish had a scope mounted on her. Dont really want devalue the rifle by doing that.


I was at Gander Mountian and they had a few used lever guns there. One of them was drilled and tapped for a scope but was removed and the price was about 100 dollars less then the one that wasn't

I was also surprised at the price of the used Winchester 94's. If I remember correctly.....the one that wasn't tapped for the scope was 575 dollars.

I wish I would have looked at them a little closer to get some number off them to see what year they were made.

I also need to make a correction to my earlier post......The 32 winchester special I have is a model 55 and it was manufactured in 1929. The model 94 was manufactured in 1965

Is there a website that might help me in obtaining some pricing info?


----------

